# Jade green insulator???



## mr2real (Dec 29, 2009)

I found this insulator today at an antique store. It was tucked away in an antique chest of drawers, so I got first dibs "hooray".  It measures 2 1/2" tall and 2" in diameter, and threadless. I'm trying to find the date, maker, and ballpark estimate on the price. There is a small chip and hairline crack toward the bottom and rust staining on the inside. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mr2real (Dec 29, 2009)

bottom


----------



## mr2real (Dec 29, 2009)

You can see some of the rust staining in the hairline crack on the bottom of this pic.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know what you have there, Joe, but it's definitely not an insulator! There would be at least one groove on the exterior where the wire would rest against it and be fastened to it. MAYBE it's an insulator from a remote village in China that doesn't have electricity yet?? []  ..I'd like to find out what this thing is, hope one of us knows..


----------



## mr2real (Dec 29, 2009)

Could it be one of these? http://www.collectinginsulators.com/BR/index.html


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 29, 2009)

ya, I'm not really seeing how that could be an insulator at least in the traditional sense.
 Looks like it mounted on a steel base since it has rust stains.
 Seems like a lot of kitchen items where made with that agate looking glass.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr2,
 If it has anything to do with the insulator world then Dwayne(probe buster)would know.
 Check out his "member profile".He has actually done A LOT of research on the subject,and others.Very nice gentleman too.Good luck


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 29, 2009)

I have an early car ashtray that made from jadeite that looks very simular to that, I would have had a metal lid that folded over if thats what it is

 Digger Ry


----------



## probe buster (Dec 29, 2009)

Joe,

 I don't know exactly what this item is, but I can say with all certainty that it is not a line insulator. I've seen other similar items that were parts for lamps, smoking accessories and small kitchen electrical devices. It has the appearance of something possibly made by Akro Agate, Houze or Westite. You might do a google search for collectors of these glass items and direct them to your pics for their input.

 Dwayne


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 29, 2009)

It would make a cool shifter knob for your car[]


----------



## mr2real (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't spend over a couple of bucks, I would be slapping myself if I did. Thanks for the help everyone!!! Happy Early New Year


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 2, 2010)

It's a Arko Agate elecrtic cigarette lighter, minus the cigarette lighting mechanism.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 2, 2010)

Buffalo Hunter ,did you mean Akro Agate or was there a Arko Agate ?


----------



## California Dream N (Jan 2, 2010)

My Father In law had an antique smoking stand/ashtray and this was the lighter..It had wires on the bottom and when it was hot was turned upside down to light a cigarette. They come in many pretty colors and also different sizes...


----------



## LC (Jan 2, 2010)

I believe you are right as to it being the housing for a lighter on a vintage smoking stand . I have had a few of them over the years . I would also call it Akro Agate as well . Some of those vintage smoking stands are quite beautiful .


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 3, 2010)

rolling pin handle???


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 3, 2010)

You're right I did mean Akro, I do much better crayons but they're so hard on the PC screen.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 3, 2010)

The finest one I ever had was some 20 years ago. A floor stand ashtray all chrome plate, the center post was a figural of statue of Liberty complete with all pieces on the tray including the lighter with insert.


----------



## LC (Jan 3, 2010)

I had an all chrome one as well a good many years ago . The shaft of the stand was solid akro pieces , and on the top was a good size akro egg . Would have loved to have seen the one you had , I never saw one with a figural on the top like that .


----------



## mr2real (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe you guys nailed it... Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/AKRO-AGATE-URANIUM-GLASS-OXBLOOD-LIGHTER-SWIRL-MARBLE_W0QQitemZ170424944272QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMarbles?hash=item27ae1e4690


----------

